# breeding guppies?



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to breed em so i have safe feeders :thumb:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

stick them in water, wait 28 days...


----------



## ~laura~ (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty much!

Your best bet, schools717, is to have 3 or 4 females for each male, to avoid too much harassment to the females. The females will be pregnant constantly. When a female is ready to deliver (about one month after her last batch) she'll be pretty round. Put her in one of those frysavers with a divider so the others don't eat the babies and take her out when she's done. The babies will eat anything, crushed flake is fine, and perform frequent water changes to get them to grow. 
Good luck.


----------

